# Repair or Replace



## avalpert (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi, I have a almost 10 year old Pioneer SD-643HD5 RPTV. The convergence chips just blew and it will cost between $300-$400 to repair it looks like (and I am not competent enough in this space to do it myself). It is a great TV, we use it as our primary TV for several hours a day.

My question is, is it worth repairing at that rate or should I consider replacing it with a newer TV like the Mitsubishi DLPs that you can get now in 65" for ~$1600? Can I get another decade out of the Pioneer? I'm torn - any advice?


----------



## donnymac (Nov 6, 2009)

avalpert said:


> Hi, I have a almost 10 year old Pioneer SD-643HD5 RPTV. The convergence chips just blew and it will cost between $300-$400 to repair it looks like (and I am not competent enough in this space to do it myself). It is a great TV, we use it as our primary TV for several hours a day.
> 
> My question is, is it worth repairing at that rate or should I consider replacing it with a newer TV like the Mitsubishi DLPs that you can get now in 65" for ~$1600? Can I get another decade out of the Pioneer? I'm torn - any advice?


You have definitely gotten your moneys worth out of that tv. Time to put it to rest. So you fix it today with its age what will happen next week? I am a plasma fan but aI won't try to talk you out of a DLP. I would visit a couple of video stores to review what is available. Look at all the technologies available. Remember that each technologies has its pro and cons. There are some great lookiing plasma and lcd displays out there. Read reviews on places such as CNET, HDTVbuyingguide etc. There are so many questions to be answered today when buying a tv. How may internet apps does it have? Is it Wi-fi ready? Is it 1080p? Does it have 3D etc. etc. etc. Since it has been so long since you have been tv shopping I would really take it slow and do your homework. CHeck out internet prices. If you buy local ask them if they will price match internet prices. Most will. Good luck whatever route you decide to go.


----------



## Superior Audio (Feb 27, 2008)

I wouldn't pay to have it fixed if you can't solder new chips (under $30) in yourself. Likely the TV will last another decade, CRT is tried and true and extremely reliable and long lasting. However I myself moved my CRT in the bedroom and went the DLP route as it is hands down the best technology available for televisions. Mitsubishi in fact just dropped ALL other tech to focus solely on DLP. What does that tell you?

I just picked up a 73" Mits DLP that replaced a 56" Toshiba DLP. Nothing wrong with the Tosh, in fact it is an outstanding television. But the Mits is...so BIG. Hahahaha. I highly recommend DLP as I have said, the PQ is simply unmatched. You can get one on Craigslist all day long cheap. If you NEED apps, get a blu-ray player with apps or a roku or something. 3D stinks and is a pain in the rump in my opinion so I would avoid that if I were you. , I'm not you and I avoid it! 

But as has been said, good luck with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

The decisiion about a CRT RPTV needs to start with the condition of the CRTs. If you look into the lens with a flashlight and see more than a faint discoloration of the phosphors in the raster area vs the unscanned area on the face of the CRTs, retire it. If the phosphors are in good shape, AND the tech is going to do a cleaning and alignment (not just replace the chips) it might be worth it. 

See the first ten posts of the convergence repair sticky in the SIY forum for the details on these repairs.


----------

